# ffxi Play online viewer -Crash



## Vorlg (Feb 1, 2009)

OK heres the problem. I got disconnected while i was playing .No big deal.But when i tried to log back in with my character it crashed, giving me the."Play Online Viewer has encountered a problem and needs to close".the give me 3 options, send error report, Debug and Don't send.
Debug dosent seem to do anything.

It only crashes when i choose one of my two characters, the other works fine. I tried to login on another computer and it works fine.I have been playing on my pc for 5 months and had no such problem. I'm guessing theres something wrong with my computer but i cant seem to find it 
Im wondering if i should maybe reinstall ffxi, but im hoping i dont (very long updates)
I tried everything I know and cant seem to figure it out
.:4-dontkno Please help me T_T


----------



## capcorp82 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am having essentially the exact same issue here, though I am getting it after trying to start up again after a couple years. 

My old Pol wouldn't even update so I DL'd the setup program from the main site to start over. After Pol was done updating itself (now version 1.18.11a I hope this is the most current, the other one wouldn't update itself past 1.16 for some reason) I reactivated my old contentID and started FFXI. Patched/DL'd all night. 

When I initially enter FFXI for one, there is no sound. Sound on the Pol viewer, but none in the game itself. It asks to retrieve files, which I have to accept or I end up back at Pol again. After that clicking on character select crashes me to windows with the same "encountered a problem and needs to close" bit. I do not have the send/debug/don't send options however.


----------

